# Permanent shacks thing of the past?



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Guys will put blinds in those spots. If they build the blind early the seagulls and cormorants **** all over them turning them white. It's not just a post to hold a spot and then tie off your boat blind during the season.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

population control said:


> Guys will put blinds in those spots. If they build the blind early the seagulls and cormorants **** all over them turning them white. It's not just a post to hold a spot and then tie off your boat blind during the season.


I understand that. However, I don't recall it ever being this bad. There's plenty of blinds out there right now. Most guys just have frames up with no camo yet. Then you have lazy Billy bob just throwing posts out wherever they want. I personally don't care if someone has a post up "holding their blind location". I will hunt there regardless. Their post don't mean squat to me. They want to build a blind there? Start building.

Throwing up a post is a bad way to start issues with people "holding spots" because they will put a blind there but they conveniently never put the blind up do to "circumstances". In the meantime the person actually wanting to build a blind moves on to another location. So no, the posts mean nothing to me and that crap should not be allowed.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

population control said:


> It's not just a post to hold a spot and then tie off your boat blind during the season.


It sounds like that is exactly what it is.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lastflight said:


> It sounds like that is exactly what it is.


It's a lazy way of trying to hold a spot or deter people from building a blind there. I just got off the phone with the DNR in that area and they instructed me or anyone else to remove the signs. Soooooo there you go.


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

I can tell you have never built a blind on the bay. What's the difference if it's one stake, two stakes or six stakes with a sign. I can remove them ? I got a spot I like for a north wind which has four stakes and a sign 25 yards from where I like to pull the boat in the weeds currently. Did the dnr say I can remove them if it's more than one stake ?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Common sense needs to prevail here. Just because someone posts a sign with a name on the pole don't mean anything. It's someone being lazy and trying to hold a spot down. Even then with our laws it don't matter anyways because the blinds are first come first. I personally wouldn't hunt someone else's blind but I'm sure many others would.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pull out the posts and throw them away there is no reason to put a blind in the marshs on Saginaw Bay.Put the blinds out in the open water much more room.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

duckbuster2 said:


> Pull out the posts and throw them away there is no reason to put a blind in the marshs on Saginaw Bay.Put the blinds out in the open water much more room.


Not to change the subject but is there any marsh left on the bay? I used to hunt at the foot of Dunn Road but quit when the phragmities turned it into an non penetrable jungle.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Buddwiser said:


> Not to change the subject but is there any marsh left on the bay? I used to hunt at the foot of Dunn Road but quit when the phragmities turned it into an non penetrable jungle.


There's a little bit left. The high water of the last few years has changed it for sure.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> There's a little bit left. The high water of the last few years has changed it for sure.


No doubt there! She's belly button deep to the top of your waders or deeper yet in the same places decoys would rest on sand with a SW wind not all that many years ago! Crazy water cycle we're on!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

G


craigrh13 said:


> That was in response to someone else's attempt at being a smart ass.


Got ya.

I do not know how to regulate this without losing all blinds. 

What constitutes a blind?

I agree with your concerns here.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

John Singer said:


> G
> 
> 
> Got ya.
> ...


Good question. However, I believe we can all agree a stake with a name on it isn't a blind. I think it's pretty obvious what is a blind and what is an attempt at someone trying to hoard a spot. Although, none of it matters as everything is first come first serve. I personally value solitude over fighting for a spot. If I can hear someone on a call.....they are too close.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

it was said WAAAAAAY early on in this thread. Saginaw Bay is "first-come, first-served" with respect to blinds. Markers like you mention mean nothing. Possibly those who are naïve or just unfamiliar with the law will stay away from those spots. But even if a blind does pop up in these spots, the law still applies.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I know darn well that a post with a name on it is not a blind.

Hypothetical question: Suppose you tear down such a post today. You then put up your own blind in that spot. What do you suppose happens next?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

John Singer said:


> I know darn well that a post with a name on it is not a blind.
> 
> Hypothetical question: Suppose you tear down such a post today. You then put up your own blind in that spot. What do you suppose happens next?


A war. Then it starts a pissing match that isn't conductive to anyone. Building a blind is one thing. That's all fine and dandy. Putting up a post with a name on it isn't.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

John Singer said:


> I know darn well that a post with a name on it is not a blind.
> 
> Hypothetical question: Suppose you tear down such a post today. You then put up your own blind in that spot. What do you suppose happens next?


better yet...tear down the marker, wait until they put their blind there anyway, and then beat them to the blind on opening day. NOW...you'll see some fireworks. LOL


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

just ducky said:


> better yet...tear down the marker, wait until they put their blind there anyway, and then beat them to the blind on opening day. NOW...you'll see some fireworks. LOL


Understood.

Just because something is legal, does not mean it is the right thing to do.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

John Singer said:


> Understood.
> 
> Just because something is legal, does not mean it is the right thing to do.


Oh don't get me wrong. I'm not one for confrontation, and have never ever tried to force this issue with someone. Just isn't right to me. But then again, these people who do this think they own the public bay. So what is one to do?


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

I went by there scouting yesterday seen the post with the name. Those guys have a blind every year. They do not hunt teal or geese during September. I guarantee there will be a blind there for duck season. Did find the teal also. All 2 of them little buggers. I think the high water is playing a role in them not being out there. They like the shallows and it's up to your waist in the weeds.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

population control said:


> I went by there scouting yesterday seen the post with the name. Those guys have a blind every year. They do not hunt teal or geese during September. I guarantee there will be a blind there for duck season. Did find the teal also. All 2 of them little buggers. I think the high water is playing a role in them not being out there. They like the shallows and it's up to your waist in the weeds.


The post? There's many posts. Not sure where you went though. Anyways, yes, teal are few and far between.


----------

